

Differential Debugging - ctoth
http://www.spinellis.gr/blog/20130910/

======
peter_l_downs
Although only mentioned in a single line in this article, `git bisect` is well
worth reading about by itself. I found the following tutorial to be extremely
helpful:

[https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
bisect....](https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-bisect.html)

------
crazygringo
> _Finding yourself in a situation with both a working and a buggy system is
> quite common._

Man, I _wish_ it were common -- it's pretty rare, at least in my experience.
From my experience, most bugs are introduced together with new
features/functionality, and there was no time when the bug _wasn 't_ present.

But when you _do_ find yourself with the working/buggy versions, a lot of the
time source-control will make it quite clear what changed! Either that, or a
hardware/os configuration changed...

